# Solenoid heat shield...



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

I found that my car didn't have one, so I ordered one from Ames. Question is... How does it go on?

Do I need to drop the starter as well? Also it doesn't seem long enough to effectively shield the whole solenoid.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## tyscru (Sep 29, 2009)

It has been years since i had to put one on mine but you do have to pull the starter and i believe it bolts down with the bolts holding the solenoid to the starter. The battery cable and starter wires go underneath it to protect them form the exhaust temperature. When i got my 69 it didn't have the shield and i burnt up solenoids and wires until i got it installed.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks.

When I looked at it over the weekend, the starter appears to be held in place by two large bolts. Is that it? 

Also, How heavy is this thing? I'll on my back underneath the car. I've got a bit of a bum shoulder and I'm worried I won't be able to lift it back into place.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone ever try something like this?

Advance Auto Parts: Versa-Shield Starter Shield by Design Engineering - Part 010402


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

I just installed my rebuilt starter into my 65 vert resto project. Trying to balance the starter, shims and bolts while lying on a floor creeper is awkward. I put a pad on my 3 ton floor jack and lifted the starter into position, put in the shims and bolts and was done without too much effort.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The starter is supposed to have a small bracket that holds onto the stud at the end opposite the bendix. Most of these are thrown away by lazy mechanics. It isn't really neccessary. It's a small piece that holds the other end of the starter to the engine, with a 1/4 inch stud and nut. My convertible has one, my hardtop never has had one since I've owned it. I'm not running a shield on either of my cars: never had a hot start problem with the '65 (because it's a 4 speed), and had years of hot start problems with my automatic '67. When I ran a shield, I still had the problem. Finally fixed the high resistance problem in the circuit and left the shield off. Starts every time now, even on 110 degree days after hot soak. For some reason, the only GTO's I've had hot start problems with have been the automatic cars. I think it's Murphy's Law: no way to start an auto car by pushing!!! In my honest opinion, I think the heat shield is a good idea. Exhaust heat and electrical components are not a happy combo!!


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I'm gonna try the shield wrap do-hickey first. It looks like I might be able to get it on without having to drop the starter.


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Well the wrap around shield was a no go. I don't even know if it would work even with dropping the starter.

So... I modified the little "stock" one I had ordered from Ames. I'll see if it helps.


----------

